# New WoodPeckers MT Center Gauge



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Just got an email about the new Woodpeckers MT Center Gauge, one of their one-time tools. It looks like it would be very handy, but I am choking on $120-150 for the convenience. Thoughts?


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Seems to me one of these would be easy to make…..just like the BCT kerf maker. I stopped even getting Woodpecker's ads, they believe their stuff is made out of gold or something.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I have that same reaction pretty much every time I get one of the "one-time tools" emails.

"Oh, hey, that's actually pretty cool. Wow, I don't know if it's that cool."


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Some (if not most) of WP's tools are VERY expensive for what they are. This latest edition doesn't do anything that a decent, $25 mortise gauge can't do. 
But I will give them credit for their attention to detail and high quality.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't mind a high priced tool if it will be used. Since I tend to cut mortises with a mortiser I just flip the workpiece to center the bit. Also, many of my mortises are offset. 
As far as the tenon - it has to fit the mortise regardless of where your layout lines are. That is the same reason I don't use a marking gauge. Very helpful items for hand tool guys, but they seem to go away as more power tools are used.


----------



## JonHitThingWithRock (Sep 7, 2013)

I, for one, am a total sucker for american made extreme precision cleverness, luckily i don't really do mortise and tenons, so i can ignore this and keep drooling over the incra center rule thingy and all the other rules in the crazily priced $300 package


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I got the ad as well. I have a few WP products but can't justify the cost/use of this tool.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

As much as I love Woodpecker, there's a reason their one-offs are one-offs. Too many people look at the price and say - you have got to be @#$%! kidding me?


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I looked at the WP small squares long and hard but couldn't justify the price ,in another woodworking site the very rich members swear by WP products but every time I, look at the ads I have the same reaction as Coloneltravis.* you have got to be @#$%! kidding me*


----------



## iamcliff (Jul 4, 2012)

$120??!! Insane. I would really live to purchase some woodpecker tools, but all of them are way more expensive than you would think what the tool is offering should be.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

*i can ignore this and keep drooling over the incra center rule thingy and all the other rules in the crazily priced $300 package* In another thread somewhere on LJ a member said that he couldn't live without his incra rules. I've got a small pile of the T-rules, the folded-over rules and all the other ones with the little itty bitty holes in them - got them in a box lot at an auction, tried them once and hated them so I threw them in a drawer. I guess it's just different people, different tastes in tools.


----------

